# Advice on Venison Summer Sausage ratio and mix



## exromenyer (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, I've done several batches of venison summer sausage and have had really good luck.  My last batch, not so good.  I think I used to much fat (10lbs of vension to 5lbs of pork/fat from boston butt) and I'm sure it never reached the correct temperature so I had to dispose of it as it really worried me.

So I have a recipe that got from this forum which for taste I really enjoy.  I really need some advice on the vension to pork ratio as I typically have used a boston butt and just cut it up in pieces and ground it to I reached the amount of meat the recipe calls for.  Here is the recipe I have used:

5 lbs. Ground Venison

1 lbs. Ground Pork

2 cup Water

3 Tbsp. Morton Tender Quick (This is the cure and is VERY important)  --- I don't use TQ, I use CURE # 1 the pink stuff and I follow the directions on that to a T.  You need to.

2 TBSP Non Iodized Salt (Kosher Salt  ...etc.) ( The extra salt is optional and to my taste)

4 Tbsp. Soy Flour (Non Fat Dry Milk will work)

3 Tbsp. Course Black Pepper

1 Tbsp. Mustard Seed

1 1/2tsp Onion Powder

2 tsp Garlic Powder

1 cup Jalapeño Pepper's Chopped (Fresh is best)

2 cup Pepper Jack cheese

2 to 3   2 1/2" X 20" Fibrous Casings

Liquid smoke - follow instructions on bottle for per pound amount.

So my question is what are the correct temps I should be using?  I see a lot of guys doing a 130 for 1 hr then 160 temp for about 3 hours as the IT should reach 140 in 4 hours then finish it off at 165-180 temp until the IT is approximately 152-170.   Is this a good safe way to go ?  I have a Brinkmann smoker so as ou know controling the heat can be a challenge. I am purchasing a MES 40 for Christmas but for now I really want to know the temps because even with the MES 40 you have to "watch it" for the first few hours anyways unlike a pork butt where you can set and forget.

Thank you in advance for helping me out, I need it here !

Tony


----------



## mamachay (Nov 8, 2012)

Tony,

I make about 150-200 pounds of summer sausage a year for friends and neighbors. I also run the first hour at 130, then crank her up to about 145/150 for the next 5 hours. After that I turn my heat up to 185 or so until the internal reaches 155 degrees. At this point, I immediatley remove and ice bath the sausage.  I never let the internal get above 155( tends to melt out the fat).

Eric


----------



## exromenyer (Nov 8, 2012)

mamachay said:


> Tony,
> I make about 150-200 pounds of summer sausage a year for friends and neighbors. I also run the first hour at 130, then crank her up to about 145/150 for the next 5 hours. After that I turn my heat up to 185 or so until the internal reaches 155 degrees. At this point, I immediatley remove and ice bath the sausage.  I never let the internal get above 155( tends to melt out the fat).
> 
> Eric



Eric,

Great advice, I really appreciate it.  How can I become your neighbor / friend and get on that distribution list??????

:grilling_smilie:

Than you,
Tony


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 8, 2012)

exromenyer said:


> Ok, I've done several batches of venison summer sausage and have had really good luck.  My last batch, not so good.  I think I used to much fat (10lbs of vension to 5lbs of pork/fat from boston butt) and I'm sure it never reached the correct temperature so I had to dispose of it as it really worried me.
> 
> So I have a recipe that got from this forum which for taste I really enjoy.  I really need some advice on the vension to pork ratio as I typically have used a boston butt and just cut it up in pieces and ground it to I reached the amount of meat the recipe calls for.  Here is the recipe I have used:
> 
> ...


Tony,

When you use cure, the 40-140 rule is no longer relevant. I use these instructions for making sausage because I got my start using their sausage kits. It works every time. Yes you won't ever be able to set it and forget it with sausage, I think there is too much at stake/to lose. So I am constantly alert as to what my smoker and meat temps are doing. Those guys with the PID units or whatever have it down to a science.

Last year we used some fancy buffalo chicken spicy cheese, it was amazing!


----------



## sparky30_06 (Nov 26, 2012)

exromenyer said:


> Ok, I've done several batches of venison summer sausage and have had really good luck.  My last batch, not so good.  I think I used to much fat (10lbs of vension to 5lbs of pork/fat from boston butt) and I'm sure it never reached the correct temperature so I had to dispose of it as it really worried me.
> 
> So I have a recipe that got from this forum which for taste I really enjoy.  I really need some advice on the vension to pork ratio as I typically have used a boston butt and just cut it up in pieces and ground it to I reached the amount of meat the recipe calls for.  Here is the recipe I have used:
> 
> ...


Not sure if it's a typo but you said you used "10lbs of vension to 5lbs of pork/fat from boston butt" and your orginal recipe calls for "

5 lbs. Ground Venison &1 lbs. Ground Pork"  

So if you couble your recipe yo uwould use 10 lbs of venison and *2 LBS OF PORK*, not 5 lbs.   maybe you used way to much butt??


----------

